# whole hog cooking



## lovedr79 (Sep 23, 2014)

this is what I did all day saturday


----------



## KMixson (Sep 23, 2014)

And you're just telling me about it now, some friend you are. Probably didn't even save me some scraps. LOL


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 23, 2014)

LOL! there were no scraps. heck while my buddy and I were deboning it there were people standing around knowing on the bones in the pile for the hunting dogs.


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 23, 2014)

OH HELL!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 23, 2014)

Sweet! Almost got the ol' lady sold on buying a new cooker. Something big enough for whole hog. I'm looking at a Lang 60 model.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 23, 2014)

=D> dang =D> :beer:


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 23, 2014)

Makin me hungry. What else is new.
Tim


----------



## Jim (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow! Awesome! :beer:


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 24, 2014)

here is the cooker that I use. it belongs to my buddy's buddy. LOL! I broke it in for him a few months ago. then had to use it again for their hunting club dinner. felt great at the end of the day when the club president said that was the best food they have had at their dinner in many years. and for me to please come back and do it again. they provided everything I needed, except beer. 

https://www.agrisupply.com/pig-cooker/p/56200/&sid=&eid=/


----------



## Paul Marx (Sep 24, 2014)

That looks great . I've been having a few wild hogs tearing up some of my property . I set 2 traps last Saturday night and Sunday morning I had 7 30 lbers in them . All cleaned and processed by 1:00 . I kept 3 for the freezer and took the rest and had sausage made.


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 24, 2014)

Paul Marx said:


> That looks great . I've been having a few wild hogs tearing up some of my property . I set 2 traps last Saturday night and Sunday morning I had 7 30 lbers in them . All cleaned and processed by 1:00 . I kept 3 for the freezer and took the rest and had sausage made.


Where you at Paul? Let me know if you need some help with that?!


----------



## Kismet (Sep 24, 2014)

Paul? Could you post some pictures of the hog traps?

thanks.


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 26, 2014)

the ones i have seen consist of lots of rebar, heavy gauge hog wire panels that are burried in the ground, and a gillatiene type door with trip wire. i have also seen some catch'em alive deer traps used in deer collaring/tracking research.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 26, 2014)

I have seen the "traps" that are really just pens that have a funnel shaped fence leading to them with a gate at the mouth. After the hogs are inside you close the gate or have the gate close behind them by the hog setting off a trip wire.


----------



## Paul Marx (Sep 26, 2014)

somebody pm me their # and I'll send photos . I don't know how to post from my phone.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 15, 2015)

I know this is reviving an old post, but, who can pass up a chance to have some *PORK *???

This is a 96 pound domestic pig that I cooked at one of my "Craftsmen Get-Togethers" a few years back.
It fed a very hungry group of 125 people with only a few scraps left over.

Equipment: Large homemade cooker that I borrowed from a friend. 
10 gallon water bath in the bottom.
propane flame bar for the main heat source. Wood rack to hold the smoking logs of your choice.
This one I used oak with the bark removed. 4"x18" seasoned firewood pieces. 
Hickory and fruitwood is not as harsh on the pallet.
Cooked skin side up at 350* for 6 hours. NOT checking it every 20 minutes. (just set it and forget it).
Only salt and pepper was added to the belly side - no fancy rubs or spices. Plain 'n Simple.
It has 4 large very accurate thermometers to closely monitor the inside temps.
*IF YOU ARE A LOOKIN - IT AIN'T A COOKIN !!! *

After 6 hours, the internal temp was taken in several places - 165* to 170*.
heat turned off, lid left open to let it all rest. A long stick was used to smack all the
hands that just wanted a "quick taste" of some of that hot cracklin skin LOL LOL
I tell you wot, it was some kinda GOOD !!!


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2015)

that looks awesome, thanks for sharing.

Jim


----------



## overboard (Mar 16, 2015)

For anyone that has never tasted whole roasted pig, you are missing out on some good eating! 
It got popular enough around here that a local farmer rents out pig roasters, and will supply the pigs ready to go.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 16, 2015)

I was stationed in San Juan, Puerto Rico back in the 80s with the Navy and had the honored
opportunity to attend an authentic pig roast.

It consisted of a big pit constructed of cinder blocks with open pit charcoal.
on this brick structure was some welded brackets that held a 2" pipe
from one end to the other, just like a rotisserie . . . 
Only, there was no electric motor.
it had a car steering wheel welded to one end.
on a big table, the pig carcass was skewered to the pipe and stuffed with all kinds
of fruits such as lemons, mango, lemon grass, etc.
Okay - here is the fun part !!!
the pig on the pole was lowered to the rack over the coals . . . . 
One man sat in a chair and turned the steering wheel by hand to rotate the pig.
Here is the rub - - - every 5 minutes or so, the crowd yells out in Spanish *DRIVE THE PIG - DRIVE THE PIG*
and he is given a shot of *Don Q 151 Rum*
Funniest thing I have ever seen.
When the guy is too drunk to DRIVE THE PIG - - - he staggers up and someone else takes his place.
This goes on for several hours !!!! until the pig is done.
I know that different parts of the country have all kinds of techniques to roast a whole pig.
But this one must top the list of everyone having the MOST FUN !!!


----------



## KMixson (Mar 16, 2015)

overboard said:


> For anyone that has never tasted whole roasted pig, you are missing out on some good eating!




You got that right!


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 17, 2015)

i dont do butts for that reason. the Cue is so much better when you do a whole hog.


----------

